# Wire brushes



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

When visiting in San Diego, the S/W store had stainless steel wire brushes.
Bought everyone they had in stock. Have since lost the receipt (they lasted forever) and I am looking for them again with no luck. Any suggestions?
Sage


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

sage said:


> (they lasted forever) Sage


Forever hasn't expired, why are you looking for another?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

timhag said:


> Forever hasn't expired, why are you looking for another?


ohhhh yaaa..... To infinity and beyond


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

sage said:


> When visiting in San Diego, the S/W store had stainless steel wire brushes.
> Bought everyone they had in stock. Have since lost the receipt (they lasted forever) and I am looking for them again with no luck. Any suggestions?
> Sage


Pick them up + other surf-prep goodies at any one of your local welding supply stores.:thumbsup:


----------

